
Ask HN: Which is your favorite source of non Tech news? - nclx
I&#x27;m striving to find a news outlet that has an RSS feed that:
- it&#x27;s not filled with irrelevant news, such as this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rt.com&#x2F;usa&#x2F;366138-harambe-vote-president-us&#x2F;
- has global view, not just us or a specific country
- ideally publishes 10&#x2F;15 news per day, no more<p>I&#x27;m currently ad Economist paid subscriber, but that&#x27;s a weekly update.<p>Suggestions?
======
secfirstmd
Can't beat The Guardian for solid international and free coverage of important
issues.

[https://www.theguardian.com](https://www.theguardian.com)

Al Jazeera English can be quite good (though be wary of some of it's Qatar
biases), it tends to be excellent on Africa and Asia.

[http://www.aljazeera.com/](http://www.aljazeera.com/)

~~~
nclx
Thanks! I'll try guardian. Al Jazeera very biased.

~~~
pessimizer
The Guardian is also very biased. They're still useful media outlets.

------
crypto5
> [https://www.rt.com/usa/366138-harambe-vote-president-
> us/](https://www.rt.com/usa/366138-harambe-vote-president-us/)

JFYI, Russia Today is a heavy propaganda TV network, sponsored by Russian
government.

~~~
vonklaus
True. However, it gave a much better view of the election. Wikileaks emails
show NYT, CNN, huffpo, The Economist, ect all tailoring coverage for HRC/the
democratic party. Knowing this publication is Russian makes it easier to spot
bias, than the supposedly more objective outlets. Even polljng data was
heavily inacurate.

RT may not be great, but I will never trust the above sources again. I was so
disappointed in the coverage of Comey and their united front of pro Hillary
bullshit. She rigged the RNC with pied piper bullshit and used leverage in DNC
to oust Bernie. All major news outlets were complicit. Except Fox, which is
equally shit

------
vonklaus
For me I try to read state sponsored/official news of several nations in
publications like:

\- rt

\- bbc

\- ny times

\- xinhuanet

This gives each countries official position and the delta between them is
usually useful info.

I also use twitter for curated feeds, which can be useful.

The guardian and intercept are also pretty good. I no longer trust the
economist. While obviously biased, I do like ZeroHedge

------
rmason
Jason Calacanis publishes a series of email newsletters that cover US news,
tech and dozens of verticals like electric cars.

[https://inside.com/](https://inside.com/)

You could ask them to support RSS, I've found them to be surprising
responsive.

~~~
nclx
I'm not a huge fan of newsletters. Mail is for work. Feedly for news. I wanna
keep the 2 things separate.

------
mancerayder
Reuters! Light on unblockable ads, reasonably neutral coverage and very broad
coverage. It's my go to.

I pay for the Financial Times, I blame reading Chomsky in college for that.
Solid international coverage. Only subscription I have.

Guardian is nauseating at times, but I read it. NYT is a silly paywall. I
deemed its flowery essays not worth paying for.

------
DanBC
Not sure it meets your criteria, but I read IrinNews, which focuses on
humanitarian emergency stuff:
[http://www.irinnews.org/](http://www.irinnews.org/)

~~~
nclx
Interesting but no thanks. It is a very important thing, but not the only
important things happening in the world today.

------
questionable1
Twitter and 4chan.

Take both with a huge grain of salt, but nothing else has the same
"crowdsourced" coverage of breaking news.

~~~
drops
Which accounts on Twitter, though?

------
crayon765
Try [https://www.breitbart.com](https://www.breitbart.com)

------
pdog
None. Seriously, try a low-information diet and see how materially affected
your life is.

------
rbcgerard
checkout bloomberg's 5 things you need to know today, you can sign up via
email

